# Chihayafuru



## rajin (Mar 4, 2013)

*CHIHAYAFURU Manga*


Ayase Chihaya is a carefree and lighthearted  tomboy who's not especially passionate about anything. Her dream has  always been for her older sister, an aspiring model, to become the  number one beauty in Japan. Everything changes when she meets Wataya  Arata, a transfer student from Fukui. He's a docile and quiet boy but  has an astonishingly special skill. And that skill is in the game of  karuta. Chihaya is shocked by Arata's passion and form as he swipes the  cards faster than anyone else. But Arata himself is more entranced with  Chihaya's immense potential in karuta. Their feelings come together  radiantly in this story of youth! Their story now begins!   


*link removed


----------



## Melodie (Mar 4, 2013)

Such an amazing Manga, in my opinion. It's sad to know that it is not up to date with translations.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 4, 2013)

Bah, I started reading this manga a while ago seeing that the most recent chapter translated was quite high... only to discover a huge gap! I hate it when people do that.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 4, 2013)

Good series. I prefer the manga to the anime.


----------



## rajin (Apr 26, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 111Raw *
*sheer size of Love's manliness *


----------



## rajin (Jun 2, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 113 Raw 
* *what the fuck*


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 2, 2013)

Whats the release schedule for the raws?


----------



## rajin (Jun 2, 2013)

Its monthly series.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 2, 2013)

The way the raws come out, it looks like 2 chapters a month.


----------



## rajin (Jun 16, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 114 Raw *
*Seriously *​


----------



## rajin (Jul 2, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 115 Raw *
*Ch.71 *


----------



## rajin (Aug 14, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 117 Raw : Double page joined.*

*If Tousen were strong enough to actually finish Grimmjow off in a battle then Aizen wouldn't have stopped Grimmjow from killing Tousen. *


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 118 Raw : 2 colour pages. All double pages joined.*

*Ch.242 *


----------



## rajin (Sep 30, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 119 Raw
*
*Apparently Ichigo didn't think the same as you.*


----------



## rajin (Oct 1, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 120 Raw*

*actually*


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, I really didn't expect Arata to lose, Nakama Power OP! Also Arata and Taichi FINALLY making a move on Chihaya. Damn, it's about time.


----------



## rajin (Oct 17, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 121 Raw*

*Chapter 8*


----------



## rajin (Nov 15, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 122 Raw*

*1*


----------



## rajin (Dec 2, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 123 Raw*: 1 Colour Image.

*Garou*


----------



## rajin (Dec 16, 2013)

*Chihayafuru 124 Raw*
*who was counted in the rotation*


----------



## rajin (Jan 16, 2014)

*Chihayafuru 126 Raw: 1 Double page joined.*

*46*


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2014)

*Byakuya：こちらの心に恐怖が無ければ
If there is no fear in your mind
Byakuya：そこに映るのは奴自身の
Then all that you will see in him
Byakuya：怯えだけだ
Is his own terror
*


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2014)

*Chihayafuru 129 Raw : 3 double pages joined.*

*Ch.160*


----------



## Selva (Oct 19, 2014)

So, it's up to chap 138. And I'm just gonna lie down and cry for a bit here 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because how much pain and agony is Taichi going to go through? Just give him a break.
The kiss was uncalled for _but_ it's what I expected he was going to do. Really, Chihaya can be so incredibly and frustratingly dense sometimes. Running after a guy, crying and bawling and telling him not to go after you kind of rejected his confession and after days (or weeks) of you being all awkward and distant... yeah, don't do that.
Now, him not being able to see the cards any more probably isn't anything physical but traumatic. I just hope he leaves for now and get better away from all the distractions and the pains. He needs this. The poor guy.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2014)

Why I stayed away from reading this manga for so long baffles me but even the four chapters I've read so far indicate that I'm going to love this.


----------



## Selva (Nov 15, 2014)

Yay, Dream, do it 

Ok, spoilers for chap 139 are out and I'm pretty excited about them..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally it's happening! Taichi and Suo met again 
I have been waiting so long for this meeting ever since they talked together back then and ever since Suo watched Taichi crying in the train after losing his match with Arata. I'm glad it's probably going to be Suo who's going to get Taichi out of his miserable state and bring him back to the world of Karuta again.

Chihaya on the other hand is in a miserable state herself too. Taichi's departure hit her hard.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2014)

Chihaya x Arata is the best.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2014)

Chihaya x Karuta is the OTP.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2014)

What happened to chapters 49 to 86????  No one translated them?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2014)

Dream said:


> What happened to chapters 49 to 86????  No one translated them?



Nope, got to watch the anime. The anime itself is really good.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 16, 2014)

Just read the spoiler for 139.


----------



## Selva (Nov 16, 2014)

Taichi x Chihaya is where it's at 
Or Chihaya x Shinobu.


Dream said:


> What happened to chapters 49 to 86????  No one translated them?


Yup. The last episode of Season 1 and Season two cover those chapters.



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Just read the spoiler for 139.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2014)

Selva said:


> Taichi x Chihaya is where it's at
> Or Chihaya x Shinobu.
> 
> Yup. The last episode of Season 1 and Season two cover those chapters.



>implicating Suo isn't the best Homo Sapien for Taichi


----------



## Selva (Nov 16, 2014)

Right in the feels man. Because, I actually do ship those two together 
They're perfect for each other. How Suo was tenderly watching over Taichi's crying face in the train 

When is Season 3 coming? ;_;


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2014)

Maybe in a year and a half, we almost have enough content for another 2 cour season. The anime is government sponsored so budget isn't a problem, not enough source material is holding it back.


----------



## Selva (Nov 16, 2014)

S-still a year and a half


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2014)

I was just guessing, could be within a year we will get a announcement. The Chihayafuru anime was pretty strict on the adapting 2 chapters per episode and we just hit chapter 139, a 2 cour is going to be 50 chapters.


----------



## Selva (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm crossing my fingers for that.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2014)

I have to watch the anime?


----------



## Selva (Nov 16, 2014)

the anime is great tho.
There are raws for those chapters if you can read Japanese.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2014)

Selva said:


> the anime is great tho.
> There are raws for those chapters if you can read Japanese.



I just prefer reading the manga over watching anime.  It's quicker.  Oh well, I'll watch the anime.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 16, 2014)

Author is a sadist if chihaya still ends up with arata after all this time. 
Considering that the focus for 99% of the manga is between them, and taichi getting friendzoned for the most part. (Oh, the feels )
Honestly prefer taichi x chihaya and arata x shinobu more.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2014)

Dream said:


> I just prefer reading the manga over watching anime.  It's quicker.  Oh well, I'll watch the anime.



The anime is really good, it gets you hooked and its easy to marathon, but it is frustrating to watch it weekly.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2014)

> Author is a sadist if chihaya still ends up with arata after all this time.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2014)

Arata a shit, Shinobu x Chiaya is the best end.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2014)

Keep on being a pleb, Xiammes.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2014)

You are right, the only person who can match Chihaya's autism is Arata, they are perfect for each other. Deskmoto x Kana is the onlying pairing I care about other then Suo x Taichi.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 16, 2014)

Suo X Taichi?
Christ, xiammes, i want some of that weed you are smoking.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2014)

I didn't like Suo at first, but she grew on me and I started to like her, then realized she was the only girl  suitable for Taichi assuming he ever gets over Chihaya.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I didn't like Suo at first, but *she* grew on me and I started to like *her*, then realized *she* was the only girl  suitable for Taichi assuming he ever gets over Chihaya.


----------



## Selva (Nov 17, 2014)

Suo a she? I like where this is going 



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Author is a sadist if chihaya still ends up with arata after all this time.
> Considering that the focus for 99% of the manga is between them, and taichi getting friendzoned for the most part. (Oh, the feels )
> Honestly prefer taichi x chihaya and arata x shinobu more.


The author is a sadist alright, especially when it comes to Taichi. She puts him through hell all the time, gives him hope only to crush it right after, he's been through a whole lot of ordeals thrown at him... I think the mangaka takes sweet pleasure in slowly torturing him  _but_, he still keeps coming back up and going through all the hurdles. Which gives me hope this is her way of saying that no matter how hard it might be for him now, he'll come out on top and overcome it all in the end.

Whether he ends up with Chihaya in the end or not... I'm honestly at the point where I don't care any more! (I can't believe I actually wrote that... but I did!) I just want this guy to be happy . And right now I care about him getting the Meijin title way more than his romantic relationship with Chihaya. Him meeting Suo now when he's at his lowest emotionally and mentally is Destiny! The red string of fate connecting them together *cough* 

As for Arata and Chihaya, I can't really see them in a romantic light at all. It always seemed to me like Chihaya's in love with the idea of Arata rather than Arata himself. He's like the embodiment of Karuta to her, and since she loves Karuta so much she loves Arata just as much. As for Arata, I can't see how he can be in love with her when he doesn't know the current her. The one who's been with Chihaya all this time through thick and thin, through good and bad, the one who knows Chihaya's everything is Taichi. Arata and Chihaya need to spend a whole lot of time together to get to know each other properly before they can develop their romantic relationship. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow its been awhile since I watched it, mixed up the names, I meant SumirexTaichi.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 17, 2015)

Damn, i can't even remember where i left off. 
What chapter did taichi kissed chihaya again?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay, just finished reading up to the latest raw.
At least it looks like Taichi's problems are gonna be solved soon.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 23, 2015)

Just caught back up with this series and I can't help but feel that the author is going to go for the twist ending rather than the ending that works the best with the story. By that I mean I get the feeling that Taichi is going to become Meijin, but Arata is going to end up with Chihaya, which I don't think makes sense in anyway outside of shock value. Rather it would make more sense if Arata becomes Meijin, but Taichi ends up with Chihaya. Because really the story is about Taichi and Chihaya much more so than Arata; and Taichi's entire purpose for Karuta has been Chihaya, while Arata is most concerned with being Meijin. So yeah not liking where this is headed.


----------



## Selva (Feb 25, 2015)

My Suo x Taichi ship is sailing smoothly now 

The manga is at its best when it's focusing on Taichi, Chihaya _and_ Suo. I'm loving Suo, even more than I already did. I love the budding sort of 'relationship' he's developing with Taichi right now. He always showed he was interested in him way more than any other Karuta player. Now we can see why. Those two are so very similar to each other, that's why I'm loving where this is going.

The perfect ending for me would be if Taichi ends up with Chihaya _and_ becomes the new Meijin too (nothing for the borefest that is Arata ).

Hopefully in the upcoming individual tournament Chihaya and Arata have their long awaited match (so we can get it over with) and Taichi finally beats her in a match. I'm expecting him to win the tournament this year and the Yoshino tournament too, then becoming the Eastern Representative to battle against Arata for the Challenger title, so, I'm looking forward to the future chapters and for a renewed Taichi with an improved playing style after being held back for so long.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 25, 2015)

Selva said:


> My Suo x Taichi ship is sailing smoothly now


----------



## rajin (Mar 7, 2015)

*Chihafuru 142 Chinese*

*86 is up on Dicescans*


----------



## Selva (Jun 16, 2015)

Chap 148 spoilers...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizusawa is a mess without Taichi... but Chihaya is growing up and sparkling more than ever now.
And Mrs pressure is on the scene 



I want to know what Taichi and Suo are up to


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 16, 2015)

Are we almost at 150 chapters? Season 3 anytime now?


----------



## Selva (Jun 16, 2015)

Hopefully. The latest big announcement we had (which we all assumed was going to be about a 3rd season) turned out it be about a live action movie -.-
They have enough material now for a new season.


----------



## Selva (Oct 31, 2015)

uh so the manga is pretty awesome right now imo. The newest chapters all have some nice development for all the characters. The thing interesting me the most is the Taichi and Suo front. The relationship between them and how it seems that Suo really does care about him... it's very sweet and heartwarming. Mizusawa was a mess without Taichi but they're handling his absence a bit better now. Chihaya trying to fill the void Taichi left (his presence still haunting her).... that's all good.
In the newest chapter spoilers...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Taichi playing a match against Suo and Shinobu... this is something I've always wanted to see. He's been playing with Suo since he left Mizusawa, but Shinobu is a different matter. I'm glad he finally got the chance to get a real feeling of what it's like to play against her. This is a wonderful experience for him.


----------



## rajin (Feb 2, 2016)

There are 2 Live Action Movies of ChihayaFuru This year

*Movie Trailer 


*
*Hitsugaya wasn't flying either when Gerard tried to slam him with his shield,

Hitsugaya wasn't flying either when Gerard tried to slam him with his shield,
Hitsugaya wasn't flying either when Gerard tried to slam him with his shield,
Hitsugaya wasn't flying either when Gerard tried to slam him with his shield,


*ARata is competing against Chihaya and Watch DRAMA.

I really want to read this manga but Love-Triangle and the 
too much drama and the unrealistic competitions put me off.

This chapter 158 shows the kind of drama, 

The way Chihaya Acts, The overdramatic expressions .That i Dislike.


----------



## rajin (Mar 15, 2016)

Movie on 19 March

*LQ Scan, but good translation!

LQ Scan, but good translation!

LQ Scan, but good translation!
*


----------

